# 2004 Allroad worth it?



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

I have a chance to pick up a 2004 Allroad for under $1k. It does need the torque converter replaced but has had $10k in repairs done in the last couple of years. 
All new suspension (air bags etc) 
Timing belt and pump
New factory alloys and tires. 
Turbo's
Plus much much more. 
It is in excellent condition and starts right up and runs great. 
It has 130k miles on it.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

If it's a V8 yes! If it's a 2.7 still may be worth it since it's being sold because the previous owner was being soaked. Pretty sure a hd (V8) tq conv'r can be installed. It's the Achilles heel of that that breaks most owners. New turbo and service records make it a win for you. Be wary of the radiator fan if it's never been replaced. They like to disintegrate and take the radiator out with the fan. Put it on your to do list along with replacing the plastic connector T that runs between the coolant reservoir cooling line. 

This (N90693001) = fail. Audi makes a metal replacement now that wont react with the coolant.


----------

